# Puppies aren't



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

finished dogs. I would like every new owner of their first hunting pup to repeat that statement to themselves a few times a day. Puppies aren't finished dogs and can't be expected to act like them. They can't be pushed, pulled or forced to hunt like a older and much more experienced dog.
This is my frustrated rant due to seeing the effects cause by a overzealous owner.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I just read your post as I'm sitting in my cubicle at work listening to a co-worker say how much trouble he is having with his lab puppy. Completely agree. Remember they are puppies!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep. I'm reminded of this every time Nitro is out and acts like the fool pup he is. He is almost 11 months old and too young for serious training IMHO.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thank you, like this very much...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep and boy are they puppies for a long while sometimes!! Astro is now 18 months old and will go great most of the day hunting. But every now and then, he just turns into a gangly, excited pup and wants to play with a stick or have a wrestle. Problem is, sometimes he chooses the exact moment you are about to release an arrow onto an unsuspecting Deer. Deer 1, Hunters 0 when that happens  I just smile at him, and whimsically say....... "Well, you still are a puppy aren't you Astro"


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I couldn't agree more. I always tell people "the first season is for the dog, not you".

Ken


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Good reminder. It's hard to remember this when your 6 month old is larger than your 1 year old pup. :


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V's will never be a finished dog - always a PUP - they learn from us - then we learn from them - after 45 + years with a V in my life - You have to LoVe them !


----------

